# fwd wheels on a rwd?



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

i'm looking at wheels for my car. i have a 91' se and the only wheels i can find that i like are for fwd. i talked to a guy and he said i would beable to but i might need spacers to correct the offset. is this true or could i only use wheels that are made for rwd??? also if i do go with wheels what size tires would i beable to use that wouldn't throw off my speedo on 16" or 17" wheels??? thanks in advance


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Don't know what to tell you dude. I've never heard of wheels being catagorized by FWD or RWD, so I can't really help you out on this one...


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

uhm, wow, wheels for FWD and RWD? the guy who told you this is smoking crack, as long as its the right bolt pattern and offset for the width, any wheel will fit any car, just search, there are 40 million threads on this. :kiss:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Wheels that are +38, +40 or higher and are thin (6.5" - 7.5") are considered to be FWD wheels. They still fit on a 240sx but look crap. Its just the combination of 4x114.3 PCD and RWD that makes the s13 so hard to buy wheels for as most 4 stud rims come in bad offsets.
You can use bolt on spacers to make the offset more like +30 or +35 which will suit much better. Most of the FWD wheels around are still too skinny though.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Joel, I've never heard of anyone referring to wheels like that. I do however, know that some wheels are specifically made thin for FWD cars, and others are made specifically for RWD cars, usually wider, but most wheels are available in a multitude of widths


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

wow thats definately news to me. anyways dont worry about it being fwd/ rwd ...just worry about bolt pattern and offset and the rest is just preference really...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

KaRdoN said:


> Joel, I've never heard of anyone referring to wheels like that. I do however, know that some wheels are specifically made thin for FWD cars, and others are made specifically for RWD cars, usually wider, but most wheels are available in a multitude of widths


Companies design and produce wheels for specific markets. The majority of FWD cars are 4 stud. The majority of FWD cars take a rim thats around 17" x 6.5" +40. So the majority of 4 stud wheels produced are of that size. Not many companies produce the same style rim in 17x9" +32 which would fit an s13. Generally wheels that are of this size are in 5 stud to fit 300zx and larger RWD domestic cars like Chevs and Fords.


----------



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

so the wheel i'm looking at are 17x7 with a +40 offset. with a rim like this on my 91' 240 what offset should i be looking to use? i'm planning on lowering my car so i don't want any insane to where i'm going to be rubbing the fenders everytime i hit a bump. what would be considered the "perfect" offset to get the wheel and fender flush? also i just figured that there were certain wheels for fwd and others for rwd. i went to a&a auto and this is what they told me so i'm just going off of what i was told...? thanks for the help and guidance.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

17x8 +32 front, 17x8 or 9 +35 rear


----------



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

Joel said:


> 17x8 +32 front, 17x8 or 9 +35 rear


what wheels company carries this size rim in that offset? or would i better getting a certain offset and getting spacers for it? keep in mind i have the stock four lug setup... thanks for the help.


----------



## kane2g (Jan 18, 2005)

MUSTANG COBRA WHEELS = CHEAP!!! But thats only for the 5lug sluts. +24 offset!

There are 4 lug mustangs, so their wheels MIGHT fit. but I don't know.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

projecth213 where did u go to look at wheels. If you want to buy them in person try A&A, online try tirerack. i dont really think you need a 8inch wides tire if you are going to use the car for more of a daily driver the bigger the tire the more they are to replace. I think there are some people who have b15 se-r wheels on 240's.


----------



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

zlr101 said:


> projecth213 where did u go to look at wheels. If you want to buy them in person try A&A, online try tirerack. i dont really think you need a 8inch wides tire if you are going to use the car for more of a daily driver the bigger the tire the more they are to replace. I think there are some people who have b15 se-r wheels on 240's.


 i did go to A&A to check out their wheel selection. that is where i was told there was a difference between fwd wheels and rwd. also out of all the wheels they had there the wheels i wanted they no longer carried because they dropped the supplier. the A&A in my area caters more to domestic then imports. the only good thing with them is if you want a part they can have it next day or that same day but there prices are outrageous. i check tirerack and they don't have wheels that i think are nice. what i'm looking for is a wheel with a crome lip and gunmetal middle... but i'm not looking to spend $300 per wheel.. any guidance would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## agg25 (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey Joel, would you say 18x7.5 +35 front and 18x8.5 +37 rear would be ok for a 180sx? (I'm getting a 5 stud conv. and Whiteline works kit)

Oh, and you wouldn't know the offset of the stock 15s by any chance would you? 

Cheers


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah should be ok. A mate of mine had 18x8+35 on the front and they just cleared the suspension.
If you get the 5 stud conversion there is heaps of choice.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

i would say search around the paper shop might have some wheels, there is also a place in larksville called redshift motorsports they might have somthing. The only thing you need is the right offset and lug pattern.


----------



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

zlr101 said:


> i would say search around the paper shop might have some wheels, there is also a place in larksville called redshift motorsports they might have somthing. The only thing you need is the right offset and lug pattern.


 i checked into the paper shop with a few potentials but nothing for sure. i was going to talk to chris at redshift about it but i have to wait until after i get my suspension through them to see what is going to look good on the car after i drop it. are you a customer of REDSHIFT or do you just know of them? i'm going with the suspension that chris swears by (koni yellow w/ ground control coil-overs). the basic wheel that i'm looking for wold just be gunmetal or black with a chrome lip. i think that this would set my car off. i was going to go with some icon model but A&A stopped carrying them so now its back to the drawing board searching for another wheel package....


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

umm, try wheelmax, they got tonnes of choices.. im personally a fan of the giovanna - black siegens.. but they have alot to choose from, and i saw a few crome lip gunmetal and/or black rims.

www.wheelmax.com


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

ProjectH213 said:


> i checked into the paper shop with a few potentials but nothing for sure. i was going to talk to chris at redshift about it but i have to wait until after i get my suspension through them to see what is going to look good on the car after i drop it. are you a customer of REDSHIFT or do you just know of them? i'm going with the suspension that chris swears by (koni yellow w/ ground control coil-overs). the basic wheel that i'm looking for wold just be gunmetal or black with a chrome lip. i think that this would set my car off. i was going to go with some icon model but A&A stopped carrying them so now its back to the drawing board searching for another wheel package....


 I have heard and went to some scca events at the wyoming valley mall try and find 5zigen wheels they are really hot. That suspension sounds good get new bushings and stuff too.


----------



## 240newbie (Feb 9, 2005)

Joel said:


> 17x8 +32 front, 17x8 or 9 +35 rear


I've looked all over the internet for wheels that size and all I can seem to find is 17x7.5 tops. Any idea where you can find wheels that size?


----------



## ProjectH213 (Dec 6, 2004)

zlr101 said:


> I have heard and went to some scca events at the wyoming valley mall try and find 5zigen wheels they are really hot. That suspension sounds good get new bushings and stuff too.


 i'm picking up the suspension on the 8th. i'm also looking into getting sway bars and strut braces within the week after i get the suspension. i just have to try and keep it from my girlfriend. she doesn't think that the suspension is worth what i'm paying for it. but instead she'll spend $900 and have nothing to show for it.... what bushings would you suggest that i replace? i'm planning on bringing my car to midas to have evrything checked over before i swap the suspension so i don't run into any problems afterwards. thanks for the advise and help...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

240newbie said:


> I've looked all over the internet for wheels that size and all I can seem to find is 17x7.5 tops. Any idea where you can find wheels that size?


Welcome to the same problem as everyone else.
You need to find a supplier of Japanese rims


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm not sure of the size's and stuff, but if a fella could pick up a set of Stock R32 or R33 skyline rims, they might look nice!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

GTST rims look shit - but the R34 GTR ones are hot


----------

